# Wife wants bamboo flooring. Two dogs pee on floor.



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Get rid of the dogs. 
Then you can use any material you want. 
Does your house smell like pee?


----------



## Sowak (Mar 2, 2012)

Getting rid of the dogs is not an option. My wife would get rid of me before she got rid of the dogs. There is a spot in the living room where the dogs keep going that smells like urine.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry to tell you but you guys are probably just getting immune to the smell. Unless you are exremely diligent in wiping it up the second they go, how could your house not stink? 

The pee will seep just as you suspect and could potentially ruin the subfloor as well. If you have to compromise with the animals, she can compromise with the choice of flooring

Why can't the little darlings be trained to go outside?


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Sowak said:


> Getting rid of the dogs is not an option. My wife would get rid of me before she got rid of the dogs. There is a spot in the living room where the dogs keep going that smells like urine.


Get rid of the dogs and the wife? :thumbsup:

Seriously though, I'd forget doing anything until the dogs are out of the picture. I'm assuming they are getting on in years if they are having such frequent problems. You'll only spend a large chunk on flooring just to have it ruined at this point. Even tile isn't a foolproof solution. I've seen plenty of ceramic in the local SPCA and what happens to it after a few years even with epoxy grout. Urine is acidic after all.


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

Sowak said:


> Getting rid of the dogs is not an option. My wife would get rid of me before she got rid of the dogs. There is a spot in the living room where the dogs keep going that smells like urine.


Sounds like no where will be safe to put floor down. I will hold off & use the money to house train the dogs. 
Don't tile unless your right next to the beach this will be a big turn off from guests and if you ever sell the home.


----------



## Sowak (Mar 2, 2012)

One dog is old and the other has issues with getting nervous and peeing/throwing up. The dogs are here to stay.

I am looking for some specific advice from someone that has had dogs urine on hardwood floors. Does it ruin them/stain them? Does the urine seep down in between the boards? Thanks!


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

YES I have seen it in plenty of homes. Usually the hardwood needs to get ripped out and the subfloor treated to remove the stink.

Sorry if you don't like the answer, but it is the reality of the situation


----------



## Sowak (Mar 2, 2012)

I already knew the answer before I asked. I am asking here to help convince my wife that it is money down the toilet. Thank you.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Yup I agree. You may as well burn the money at least it will help heat the house


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Get rid of the wife and the dogs. There is no way anybody should have a dog/dogs that pee on the floor. It only takes one week to house train a puppy. They may have an accident, but that is because the human was not paying attention to the puppy. i have had dogs 16 years old and did not pee in the house.
Just plain nasty!


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

Hardway, you didn't even try to make that statement a joke?! Don't get rid of anyone or animals they are family too, the op needs to wait it out for now if the dogs have issues then not much that can be done about it. It's unfortunate but its just not time now. I'm pretty shore that the op knows that dogs aren't like indoor cats.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

JetSwet said:


> Hardway, you didn't even try to make that statement a joke?! Don't get rid of anyone or animals they are family too, the op needs to wait it out for now if the dogs have issues then not much that can be done about it. It's unfortunate but its just not time now. I'm pretty shore that the op knows that dogs aren't like indoor cats.


Not a joke, just plain nasty. Two dogs peeing on the floor there is no excuses. I love my dogs, but no way would I allow them to pee on the floor in the house. My dogs are always cross trained inside out side. They can be either in the house or outside.


----------



## woodman58 (Aug 22, 2010)

I do not understand why people let their animals ruin their home. They would not let their children pee on the floor. I agree with JetSwet, use the money to train the dogs. It is not hard. Your animal does not like to go in their home. Don't be lazy. Teach the dogs to go to the door. Pay attention to these signs and get up out of your chair and let them out. Breathing urin is not good for humans or animals. Stick your nose in an ammonia bottle for an hour or so. It is not the best way to live. Fix the problem before thinking about getting anything new.


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

There are training mats that the dogs can use but requires training for them to use it in a last case scenarios.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

> My wife wants to install bamboo hardwood flooring throughout the house. Our two dogs have accidents on a regular basis and I am concerned that the urine will get between the boards and cause damage and that the urine will leave water/urine stains.





> We are looking at spending thousands on materials, and I foresee the dogs ruining it. I hope I am wrong. Your thoughts? THANKS!


You are not wrong. See your first statement. Hey, that is not sanitary, does she know that?

You need to rip out what is there now. Super clean the house and then install sheet vinyl, ceramic tile, or another sanitary floor.



> Getting rid of the dogs is not an option. My wife would get rid of me before she got rid of the dogs.


Lovely. 

Jaz


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

JetSwet said:


> There are training mats that the dogs can use but requires training for them to use it in a last case scenarios.


 
Dogs need to go outside not on a training mat!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

I had 3 dogs, a 9 year old German Shepard, 5 year old lab (passed suddenly unknown) and a 4 year old Golden retriever. When the weather is bad all 3 would be in the house. The Golden is in the house all the time. The Labrador used to be either in the house or house trailer or the barn up north. None of them pee in the house, except maybe once or twice if not quick enough to catch them when they were 8 to 10 weeks old. There is just no call for it. The Lab would head butt you if you were sleeping and he needs to go out.


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

Good point hardway, I can't help to feel bad for the guy though.


----------



## juryduty (Mar 10, 2008)

One thing you might consider is just flooring part of the house and using a doggie gate to keep the dogs out of the floored area. Then you can bring them in only when you are with them and watching them.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

The old dog, put a diaper on him.
The young one, rub his nose in his pee as soon as you catch him going.
He'll learn before your flooring material gets delivered.


----------



## daveplot (Apr 29, 2011)

I have 5 dachshunds, one of which will pee inside. She is untrainable at 4 years old. We have old hardwood in our dining room that has started to get gaps between the boards. The pee does get between the boards and will start to smell. We plan to rip it out, and our carpet, and put a wood look laminate down soon. Take a look at this type of product. While it doesn't have the look or increase the home value like real wood, it does get a new pet friendly floor. 


http://www.armstrong.com/flooring/products/laminate

http://www.armstrong.com/flooring/pet-friendly-floors.html


----------



## woodman58 (Aug 22, 2010)

Laminate flooring is not a good option. I am a flooring installer of 29 years. The surface is pet and nail resistant and resists moisture. But, the core under the surface is not. When the pee gets between the joints (and it will) the moisture swells the core and peaks the joint and your floor will begin to look bad. The only floor I would recomend is a GOOD sheet vinyl. Just make sure they use the right seam sealer to seal the seams at doorways and at 12' joints.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

crate the perp. He won't pee in his own den. Bring him out at regular intervals. As soon as he goes, praise him like he just brought you a million bucks. Animals and kids learn best by positive reinforcement. Your dog really does want to please you, so its up to you to let him kno what pleases you. yelling at him will just confuse him

Dogs need outdoor time with an opportunity to get exercise and to just be a dog


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

titanoman said:


> The old dog, put a diaper on him.
> The young one, rub his nose in his pee as soon as you catch him going.
> He'll learn before your flooring material gets delivered.


“The young one, rub his nose in his pee as soon as you catch him going.”

Rubbing dog’s nose will accomplish nothing, nor will beating him/her.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

creeper said:


> crate the perp. He won't pee in his own den. Bring him out at regular intervals. As soon as he goes, praise him like he just brought you a million bucks. Animals and kids learn best by positive reinforcement. Your dog really does want to please you, so its up to you to let him kno what pleases you. yelling at him will just confuse him:thumbsup:
> 
> Dogs need outdoor time with an opportunity to get exercise and to just be a dog


A new puppy should be crate trained the first year of his/her life. It is the best thing for the dog, a space of his own. Get a crate that is big enough for when full grown. Place a cardboard box in the front of the crate just big enough for the pup to sleep in until he/she is house trained.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

daveplot said:


> I have 5 dachshunds, one of which will pee inside. She is untrainable at 4 years old. We have old hardwood in our dining room that has started to get gaps between the boards. The pee does get between the boards and will start to smell. We plan to rip it out, and our carpet, and put a wood look laminate down soon. Take a look at this type of product. While it doesn't have the look or increase the home value like real wood, it does get a new pet friendly floor.
> 
> http://www.armstrong.com/flooring/products/laminate
> 
> http://www.armstrong.com/flooring/pet-friendly-floors.html


Why is the 4 year old untrainable?
Any dog is trainable at any age unless they have a gene or brain disorder.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Hardway said:


> A new puppy should be crate trained the first year of his/her life. It is the best thing for the dog, a space of his own. Get a crate that is big enough for when full grown. Place a cardboard box in the front of the crate just big enough for the pup to sleep in until he/she is house trained.


Yes yes.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

titanoman said:


> Why is the 4 year old untrainable?
> Any dog is trainable at any age unless they have a gene or brain disorder.


Why is the 4 year old untrainable? Lazy


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Hardway said:


> &#147;The young one, rub his nose in his pee as soon as you catch him going.&#148;
> 
> Rubbing dog&#146;s nose will accomplish nothing, nor will beating him/her.


I beg to differ. Rubbing their nose in it has worked since time began, along with a quick rap on the butt as you do it.
Only as they are doing it, though.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

titanoman said:


> I beg to differ. Rubbing their nose in it has worked since time began, along with a quick rap on the butt as you do it.
> Only as they are doing it, though.


Yeah ok, try that with an 85lb German Shepard or a Belgium. Rubbing a dog’s nose in urine is a joke. A dog will smell and lick other dog’s urine and some dogs will eat their own dung. Really:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Hardway said:


> Yeah ok, try that with an 85lb German Shepard or a Belgium. Rubbing a dog’s nose in urine is a joke. A dog will smell and lick other dog’s urine and some dogs will eat their own dung. Really:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Most dogs hate the smell of their own waste, while others waste can be pleasant to them.
You ever see a dog's reaction after they fart? They usually leave that area.
And that's why they pee to mark territory because other dogs are supposed to smell it, then stay away from there.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

If you are housebreaking a puppy or dog, you’ve heard the age-old advice: “When he has an accident, just rub his nose in it!” Somehow that old chestnut has survived several revolutions in dog training, even though behaviorists and trainers *have not recommended* this method of discipline for many decades. However, it’s not helpful, and may even be damaging both physically and behaviorally.
*Why People Rub Dogs’ Noses in Messes*

Finding a mess on the carpet is an unpleasant experience for a dog or puppy owner. At the very least it means a messy cleanup, and it can result in carpet-cleaning expenses if the stain is severe. If others are present when the mess is discovered, the dog owner is subject to humiliation and feelings of guilt due to their dog’s undesirable behavior, and will usually be offered quite a lot of unwanted advice.
Punishing the guilty animal is satisfying to an angry owner, although they may feel guilty later for treating their pet roughly. *Confirmation bias predisposes owners to see what they perceive as “guilt” in the expressions of dogs who’ve had accidents indoors*, so it’s easy to delude oneself into thinking that a pet whose nose is rubbed in a mess understands what it did wrong and why it is being punished. These factors combined to make a totally ineffective remedy for housebreaking problems into one of the most persistent and pesky urban legends of dog training.
*Why You Should Never Rub His Nose in It*

Rubbing a dog’s nose in a mess is a useless training tactic and constitutes a form of abuse in my opinion, due to the permanent damage it can do to a dog’s sensitive nose. Dogs and humans do not perceive the link between past actions and current consequences in the same way.
*Owner Thinks: *“He’s made a mess in the kitchen, so I’ll scold him, show him what he did wrong, and rub his nose in it. That will be so unpleasant that the dog will realize he’s never permitted to make a mess in the house, and he’ll know that if he does it again, his nose will get rubbed in it again.”
*Dog Thinks: *“My owner is yelling at me and pointing to some waste on the ground. Now my sensitive nose is being rubbed in this mess. My olfactory passages burn painfully. Dog waste makes my owner yell and hurt my nose. Next time I see urine or feces, I’ll hide so my owner can’t find me to hurt me again.”
The same “guilty” response to having made a mess on the floor will be observed in most dogs even if another dog made the mess, dog poop was brought in from outdoors, or even if an owner or trainer puts plastic dog poop on the floor. Dogs don’t think back to the past and differentiate between their accidents and other messes.* If dogs associate urine and feces with punishment, all they will learn is to be afraid of urine/feces + human owner*, because that combination means they’ll be punished. This can lead to a dog who refuses to toilet on a leash even outdoors.
In short, rubbing a dog’s nose in a mess is counter-productive, delays housebreaking, and can cause fear, aggression, and damage to the olfactory passages. Doesn’t sound so good now, does it?


Read more: http://petlvr.com/blog/2009/05/18/dont-rub-his-nose-in-it/#ixzz1o49Q4WBg


_Writer’s information is for discussion purpose only and should be confirmed by an independent source._


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Should be titled

Wife wants bamboo floor. Two dogs pee........Husband spends money on new pickup truck.......:yes:


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

The wife has the dogs he should have a new pickup! Forget the floor altogether lol


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Hardway said:


> If you are housebreaking a puppy or dog, you&#146;ve heard the age-old advice: &#147;When he has an accident, just rub his nose in it!&#148; Somehow that old chestnut has survived several revolutions in dog training, even though behaviorists and trainers have not recommended this method of discipline for many decades. However, it&#146;s not helpful, and may even be damaging both physically and behaviorally.
> Why People Rub Dogs&#146; Noses in Messes
> 
> Finding a mess on the carpet is an unpleasant experience for a dog or puppy owner. At the very least it means a messy cleanup, and it can result in carpet-cleaning expenses if the stain is severe. If others are present when the mess is discovered, the dog owner is subject to humiliation and feelings of guilt due to their dog&#146;s undesirable behavior, and will usually be offered quite a lot of unwanted advice.
> ...


One mistake people make is punishing a dog for something she did earlier. This, is counter-productive and just confuses them.
That's why I said to rub their nose in it only when you catch them in the act.
Our trainer (who also teaches doggie kindergarten for puppies) says even 2 seconds later is too late.
She and I know that dogs hate being interrupted while they are doing their business.
So they learn to go where they won't be interrupted, usually outside.
It hurts the dog in no way unless your frustration escalates to beating the dog.
As far as some article you read, I can probably find 10 that would say otherwise.
I totally respect what your saying, but politely and respectfully disagree.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

titanoman said:


> One mistake people make is punishing a dog for something she did earlier. This, is counter-productive and just confuses them.
> That's why I said to rub their nose in it only when you catch them in the act.
> Our trainer (who also teaches doggie kindergarten for puppies) says even 2 seconds later is too late.
> She and I know that dogs hate being interrupted while they are doing their business.
> ...


Go with what you know, even if it is wrong!:laughing: I don't punishing my dogs at no need to.


----------



## daveplot (Apr 29, 2011)

titanoman said:


> Why is the 4 year old untrainable?
> Any dog is trainable at any age unless they have a gene or brain disorder.


Sure, but dachshunds are notoriously hard headed and she knows what she is doing but doesn't care. Crate training doesn't work, they just pee on their bed. 
The smarter they are the more hard headed they are.

"Some day, if I ever get a chance, I shall write a book, or warning, on the character and temperament of the dachshund and why he can't be trained and shouldn't be. I would rather train a striped zebra to balance an Indian club than induce a dachshund to heed my slightest command." 

- E.B. White


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

daveplot said:


> Sure, but dachshunds are notoriously hard headed and she knows what she is doing but doesn't care. Crate training doesn't work, they just pee on their bed.
> The smarter they are the more hard headed they are.
> 
> "Some day, if I ever get a chance, I shall write a book, or warning, on the character and temperament of the dachshund and why he can't be trained and shouldn't be. I would rather train a striped zebra to balance an Indian club than induce a dachshund to heed my slightest command."
> ...


Total bull dung, 3 smart dogs, 
German Shepard, Golden retriever and the Labrador retriever. All very smart dogs and all trainable. Oh yeah, Reily my grand neices dog a Dachshund very well trained.:laughing:


----------



## daveplot (Apr 29, 2011)

woodman58 said:


> Laminate flooring is not a good option. I am a flooring installer of 29 years. The surface is pet and nail resistant and resists moisture. But, the core under the surface is not. When the pee gets between the joints (and it will) the moisture swells the core and peaks the joint and your floor will begin to look bad. The only floor I would recomend is a GOOD sheet vinyl. Just make sure they use the right seam sealer to seal the seams at doorways and at 12' joints.


It's probably the best choice, in my opinion, since I'm not putting down sheet vinyl. I've had pergo for years and just line the laminate, if you clean up liquid ASAP there won't be a problem.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

daveplot said:


> Sure, but dachshunds are notoriously hard headed and she knows what she is doing but doesn't care. Crate training doesn't work, they just pee on their bed.
> The smarter they are the more hard headed they are.
> 
> "Some day, if I ever get a chance, I shall write a book, or warning, on the character and temperament of the dachshund and why he can't be trained and shouldn't be. I would rather train a striped zebra to balance an Indian club than induce a dachshund to heed my slightest command."
> ...


Lol
One more reason I wouldn't own a dachshund.


----------



## rickboze30307 (Mar 3, 2012)

*added comments*

Ask one question and got advice on everything else. Answer is that material would be ruined in a short time. Maybe look for the vinyl that some commercial stores use, looks like laminate, but glues together to form a moisture barrier. But you have to eliminate the moisture going thru the ends and ruining the sub-flooring. Paint the trim with something like 123 Bullseye on all sides,2 coats, then use a caulk that is flexible on the bottom and outside edge, and joints. Moisture can sit there for days, and you only need hours.:thumbup:


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I apologize to a few of you.
I am wrong.
I asked Ann at dog school today.
She said never, never, rub their nose in it.
She said the best way to potty train is to make it a point to catch him in the act, say "no. outside", and put him outside so he can finish going.
Always put them out the same door also.
If you didn't see them do it, let the dog see you talking to the waste he left in a negative way, like, "bad pee. You don't belong here. You stink. I don't like you. I wish you were outside".
The dog knows it's theirs and now knows you don't like their poop or pea.
She said the trick is to interrupt them as they're going by putting them outside as they still need to finish.
She said about a dozen times of this should about do the trick.

Once again, sorry for being stupid


----------



## TommyC (Mar 2, 2012)

*Bamboo isn't hardwood*

A friend installed a bunch of bamboo and he is not happy with its durability. I think that's a better first question for you - will the bamboo look terrible in a couple years - scratches and gouges, etc.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

TommyC said:


> A friend installed a bunch of bamboo and he is not happy with its durability. I think that's a better first question for you - will the bamboo look terrible in a couple years - scratches and gouges, etc.


 
It will not take a couple of years for it to smell bad...much much sooner


----------

